# My Paphs (warning: very dorky!)



## Sue (Jul 21, 2006)

I've broken this down into subgenera and specific intersectional combination, because I find this interesting, especially given the degree to which my collection is oriented towards "novelty" crosses. To keep things (relatively) simple, I didn't mark "SDLNG" vs. "NBS," but just put "PB" for "previously bloomed."

Now that I've got this organization together, I guess I'm in the market for intersectionals from (Parvisepalum x Paphiopedilum), (Parvisepalum x Sigmatopetalum), and (Brachypetalum x Sigmatopetalum). Feel free to let me know if you've got one of those lying around somewhere.

*Section Parvisepalum*
Paph. _armeniacum_
Paph. _delenatii _PB 
Paph. _delenatii var. albinum_ x 3
Paph. Ho Chi Minh x 3 
Paph. _micranthum _
Paph. _vietnamense_

*Section Brachypetalum*
Paph. (Sunshine Glory 'Silver Elf' BM/JOGA x niveum album '#1') PB

*Section Paphiopedilum*
Paph. Barbilight (Barbi Playmate x Nulight 'Hampshire' HCC/AOS)
Paph. (Burpham ‘Penn Valley’ FCC/AOS x Thunder Cat ‘Sizzler’ HCC/AOS)
Paph. (Chargwen 'Frog Prince' x Gege Hughes 'Harvest Moon') PB
Paph. Doll’s Kobold (charlesworthii x henryanum) PB
Paph. _hirsuitissimum _PB
Paph. Lathamianum (spicerianum x villosum) PB 
Paph. Leeanum (insignia x spicerianum)
Paph. (McLaren Park 'Oceana' x Mountain Meadow 'Absinthe') PB
Paph. Tiny Charlie (Tyke ‘Little Pike’ x charlesworthii ‘Silvery Pink’ HCC/AOS) PB
Paph. _villosum_ (‘Candor XL’ AM/AOS x ‘Marriott Colorburst’)

*Section Polyantha*
Paph. Berenice (philippinense 'Dale' AM/AOS x lowii 'Eureka' AM/AOS)
Paph. (dianthum x rothschildianum)
Paph. _lowii_ ('Nova' AM/AOS x 'Candor Nocturne') 
Paph. _lowii_ 4N (‘Thank Hans’ x ‘Moonshadow’)PB
Paph. (rothschildianum ‘New Dimension’ x gigantifolium ‘Dark Warrior’)
Paph. Saint Low (St. Swithin 'Golden' x lowii 'Princehouse' AM/AOS) PB
Paph. St. Swithin (phil. x roths. 'Rex' FCC) 
Paph. Taiwan Tiger (Yellow Tiger 'Ruth Luethans' AM/AOS x sanderianum 'Sweet Lips')
Paph. Temptation (kolopakingii var. topperii x philippinense) 

*Section Cochlopetalum *
Paph. Natasha Von Fox (victoria-reginae x liemianum) PB

*Section Sigmatopetalum*
Paph. (Blood Clot x Hampshire Raven) PB
Paph. _callosum _PB
Paph. (Enchanted Child ‘Silver Spoon’ x (Oriental Venus x Gael ‘Silver Plane’)) PB
Paph. _hainanensis_ (syn. Paph. appletonianum var. hainanensis) PB
Paph. Hilo Ruby (Robert de Veer ‘#8’ x Pulsar ‘Fang Pacific’ HCC/AOS) PB
Paph. Hsinying Alien (Hsinying Alien (Supersuk ‘Eureka’ AM/AOS x Raisin Pie ‘Hsinying’) x sib) PB
Paph. Zephyrus Grand Macabre (Grand Illusions ‘Dark Shadows’ x Macabre ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS) PB

*Intersectional: (Parvisepalum x Brachypetalum)*
Paph. Mint Chocolate (malipoense x godefroyae var. leucochilum) 
Paph. Wossner Vollmond (niveum 'Triad' x armeniacum 'Limon')

*Intersectional: (Parvisepalum x Paphiopedilum)*
_none._

*Intersectional: (Parvisepalum x Polyantha)*
Paph. Gloria Naugle (rothschildianum x micranthum) PB
Paph. Harold Koopowitz (malipoense x rothschildianum)
Paph. Hideki Okuyama (malipoense x glanduliferum) 
Paph. Neerach (delenatii x gardneri)

*Intersectional: (Parvisepalum x Cochlopetalum)*
Paph. Dellaina (delenatii x chamberlainianum) PB

*Intersectional: (Parvisepalum x Sigmatopetalum)*
_none._

*Intersectional: (Brachypetalum x Paphiopedilum)*
Paph. (Adilene Bobadilla ‘Lemon Drop’ x Skip Bartlett ‘White Pepper’ HCC/AOS)
Paph. Freckles ‘Cream Puff’ HCC/AOS PB
Paph. Rosy Dawn (Astarte x Gwen Hannen) 

*Intersectional: (Brachypetalum x Polyantha)*
Paph. Conkoloco (concolor x kolopakingii)
Paph. Rolfei (bellatulum x rothschildianum)
Paph. Summer Snow (niveum x haynaldianum var. album) 
Paph. Woluwense (niveum x rothschildianum)

*Intersectional: (Brachypetalum x Cochlopetalum)*
Paph. Taisuco America’s Sprite (Pinocchio x niveum)

*Intersectional: (Brachypetalum x Sigmatopetalum)*
_none._

*Intersectional: (Paphiopedilum x Polyantha)*
Paph. Cooksonii (rothschildianum x druryi) PB

*Intersectional: (Paphiopedilum x Cochlopetalum)*
Paph. Brecko Wishmist (Avalon Mist x Vista Wish) PB

*Intersectional: (Paphiopedilum x Sigmatopetalum)*
Paph. (henryanum x Joanne's Wine 'Siren') 
Paph. (Key Lime x fairrieanum) PB

*Intersectional: (Polyantha x Cochlopetalum)*
Paph. Dollcevita (St. Swithin x liemianum) PB
Paph. Helvetia (chamberlainianum x philippinense) PB
Paph. Henrietta Fujiwara (primulinum x haynaldianum) PB
Paph. (Oberhausen's Diamant x Kolosand 'Little Egypt')
Paph. (Oberhausen's Diamant x philippinense var. alba)
Paph. Shireen (glaucophyllum x philippinense) PB
Paph. Vanguard (moquetteanum x rothschildianum) PB

*Intersectional: (Polyantha x Sigmatopetalum)*
Paph. Ebony Wings (St. Swithin ‘Papilio’ x Red Glory ‘Rojo’) PB
Paph. Red Dragon (Gloriosum x philippinense) ‘Blackie’

*Intersectional: (Cochlopetalum x Sigmatopetalum)*
Paphiopedilum (Alma Gavaert x primulinum) BS
Paph. (Avalon Mist x appletonianum) BS

*Intersectional: (Multiple)*
_(Brachypetalum x Paphiopedilum x Sigmatopetalum)_
Paph. Saint Albans ‘Nettie’ HCC/AOS


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweet collection Sue


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice way of doing it. I wish I could find the ambition to do it too.

Now to get you a Phragmipaphiumoke: 

Jon
________
Love Stories Forum


----------



## cdub (Jul 21, 2006)

Paph 'Blood Clot'!! Haha that has to be one of my new favorite hybrid names. Anyways Sue I am loving that Paphiopedilum subsection of yours. You best be posting photos of those blooms!


----------



## Sue (Jul 21, 2006)

cdub said:


> Paph 'Blood Clot'!! Haha that has to be one of my new favorite hybrid names. Anyways Sue I am loving that Paphiopedilum subsection of yours. You best be posting photos of those blooms!



Hey! SE Virginia! I'm moving back to Blacksburg in a few weeks. Do you have any idea where the closest judging center is? I don't think I'll have anything that'll be worth however long the drive ends up being, but I'd like to know, just in case.

My guess is that the 'Blood Clot' referred to the huge amount of black warts on the petals. The hybrid with Hampshire Raven looked ok the first blooming (a little disproportionate), but the second blooming, this summer, was totally deformed, and the petals were so covered with warts that they curled around backwards in a strange and unattractive way. Maybe it'll get something worked out next year, we'll see.

On hybrid names: I am still looking for a Paph. Thunderous Burp. If anybody has a lead on this hybrid for me, please LMK. Also: Blc. Richard Nixon. I'll gladly keep (and even pay good money for) a big floofy overbred Catt. if it's named 'Richard Nixon'.

Much of the Subsp. Paphiopedilum listed have been acquired over the last year, so I've never seen a bloom on them. The only one I've got a pic of is one of the traditional big guys: McLaren Park x Mountain Meadow. (second pic)


----------



## Sue (Jul 21, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Very nice way of doing it. I wish I could find the ambition to do it too.



Copy and paste my categories. You'll be done in no time! Unless you don't have a digital copy of your inventory to work from . . . 




> Now to get you a Phragmipaphiumoke:



Oh, is it time to have that argument again? Say, has anybody been working on a Mexiphragmipaphium yet?


----------



## cdub (Jul 21, 2006)

Sue I'm not sure where the nearest judging center would be. I'm guessing near Richmond. A quick message to the ROS would send you in the right direction. I do know that some of the events in the Richmond and Tidewater area have had some judging.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2006)

That is a very impressive, and imposing, list!


----------



## Sue (Jul 21, 2006)

cdub said:


> Sue I'm not sure where the nearest judging center would be. I'm guessing near Richmond. A quick message to the ROS would send you in the right direction. I do know that some of the events in the Richmond and Tidewater area have had some judging.



Sorry . . . Duh. I misread "SE" as "SW" for some reason. I acted all excited because I figured you were several hours closer to Blacksburg than you are.

I figured that there'd be some center around Richmond, or maybe in D.C. What I'm wondering, I guess, is whether there's one in NC or KY that might be closer. Maybe I should just check the AOS website!

Ok, just did that. My closest seems to be Greensboro, NC. Your closest seems to be in the National Arboretum in D.C. Sorry, and thanks!


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2006)

FWIW, I don't think that's dorky at all. 

I actually designed a database in Filemaker Pro which is sortable by any of the fields, one of which is the subgenera groups. I like that I can view all similarly grown items by distribution or whatever. I think it is a very useful way to keep track of growing conditions. 

Nice list Sue!


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow Sue
You've amassed quite the collection, and I know you also have a considerable collection of non-slippers too. How many plants are you caring for these days?

BTW I didn't know that polyantha lumped the pardopetalums with the coryopetalums. And when did the barbatums become sigmatopetalums?

I thought the timing of your Entware comment was odd since I was just requisitioned for some pieces for an auction, and I haven't produced any in over a year.


----------



## Sue (Jul 22, 2006)

Ah, it is you!

I prefer not to think about how many plants are in the collection. I've definitely been moving the collection towards slippers though, decreasing the number of non-slippers as I increase the number of slippers (and trying to move out the huge plants – I just found a home earlier this summer for my 9' Epiphyllum). But it's still way more than I could possibly pass off as anything approaching reasonable.

As far as the taxonomic issues, well, I'm just going along with Stephen's classification on slipperorchids.info, as this was easy, and I don't have strong opinions about taxonomy within genus Paphiopedilum. I'm sure if you posted a thread about polyantha v. cory/pardo, and one about the barbatums, we could get a real nice fight going in no time!


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2006)

Sue said:


> I'm sure if you posted a thread about polyantha v. cory/pardo, and one about the barbatums, we could get a real nice fight going in no time!



Oooh, yes lets! 


Seriously, I think Stephen uses Braem's classification as opposed to Cribb's. I got confused and used Cribb's for my database just because it was a little simpler and I haven't really decided on an informed opinion with regards to which is really more "accurate".


----------



## Gideon (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice collection


----------



## Stephan (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey there Sue

Very nice list and I agree with Heather about its not being dorky. I'm "toying" with trying to do something similar - especially after some short chats and insights I got at the Port Maquarie conference. I've been badly mistreating some of my plants.

Cheers
Stephan


----------

